# Boost controller options. Trying something new..



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

So I've decided to get a different boost controller, and I've been browsing eBay. The following are just a few I've seen that seemed kinda interesting. 

The first one is a little on the "JDM" side, but seems like a quality piece. 
http://www.grimmspeed.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=151&products_id=165 

This one is kinda like the Boostmachine, but it only has one adjustment knob rather than 2 (one for onset that is useless). It's pretty cheap too (much cheaper on eBay), and made by Turbonetics. 
http://m.summitracing.com/parts/TNT-10402-50/media 

I liked this one because it was simple, cheapest of the bunch ($30) and had the ceramic ball. 
http://www.maperformance.com/blog/2...remium-performance-and-digital-series-gauges/ 

The last one is the old standbuy. Turboxs hpbc. I had one, but got rid of it. Having second thoughts. 
http://www.turboxs.com/shop/37-boost-controllers 



After sifting through a bunch of garbage on there, ive pretty much come down to those. Feel free to add any suggestions if you think there's one I should check out. 

:wave:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Why dont you go EBC? 
Ive got a HKS EVC-S and its everything i want from a controller and is mounted in the ultrasonic sensor in the headlining. 
Steve


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Hallman Pro?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> Why dont you go EBC?
> Ive got a HKS EVC-S and its everything i want from a controller and is mounted in the ultrasonic sensor in the headlining.
> Steve


 I've thought about going with an EBC, but never have because I haven't found a good hidden spot. Got any pics of the install Steve? Also, if you have an EBC, do you need a boost gauge? 



20v master said:


> Hallman Pro?


 Never tried their stuff, but I've heard good things.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Wait, so the ECU controls how much boost you get form the turbo, but this is a mechanical control unit?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Wait, so the ECU controls how much boost you get form the turbo, but this is a mechanical control unit?


 Sorry dude, no patience catch you up. Please check the FAQ


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

*Forge UNOs or Hallman pro for mechanical boost control* 

Out of your list, the first one looks interesting and would be worth investigating! Wide enough to carry a wide spring ( the thin barrel MBCs, like the 3rd choice, have issues controlling boost accurately because of the laws of physics ). It seems to have the spring rate to get to high psi (something that most MBC lack without scarifying low boost sensitivity and overall travel). It also has the positive stop between adjustment that is the only drawback of the Hallman pro. 

Choice 2 and 3 can be easily made at home for cheap and a little know-how. 

Choice 4, I am not a big fan. Back in the day, when Turbo XS was the first to come out with a dual stage MBC, I bought one. The stupid blue O-ring that they use to seal their MBCs are cheap. Not thight and they leak and tight enough they would fail :thumbdown: I don't know if they improved their quality but I still have the bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Marcus_Aurelius-Max-imus said:


> Forge UNOs or Hallman pro for mechanical boost control
> 
> Out of your list, the first one looks interesting and would be worth investigating! Wide enough to carry a wide spring ( the thin barrel MBCs, like the 3rd choice, have issues controlling boost accurately because of the laws of physics ). It seems to have the spring rate to get to high psi (something that most MBC lack without scarifying low boost sensitivity and overall travel). It also has the positive stop between adjustment that it the only drawback of the Hallman pro.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I think I'm going to try the first one. Seems like a well built unit.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I run the Turbo smart gated mbc no problems yet 
http://www.turbosmartusa.com/product/boost-tee


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I ended up buying one of these. 
http://www.grimmspeed.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=151&products_id=165 
Found a black one on eBay for a better price. I'll do a propper review and post some exploded pics once I get it:thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

The scale goes to 8 is that 8psi or is that 8 psi above WG spring pressure? Look nice but I got me a free greddy profec B so that's what I'm going to be useing after I go big might even try it out on the 0K04.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

http://www.boostvalve.com/product.html 

this guy has been around forever! 
check it out


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

speed51133! said:


> http://www.boostvalve.com/product.html
> 
> this guy has been around forever!
> check it out


 Have one, not a fan. They are prone to leaks. Unless you thread tape the hell out of it, then it's a pain to adjust. I like the audible click and readable scale. I'll know once I get my hands on it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20psi now said:


> The scale goes to 8 is that 8psi or is that 8 psi above WG spring pressure?.


 I believe the scale on the side is explained in the link.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


> I ended up buying one of these.
> http://www.grimmspeed.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=151&products_id=165
> Found a black one on eBay for a better price. I'll do a propper review and post some exploded pics once I get it:thumbup:


 Not going to enjoy the ceramic ball on a small turbo. Faster operation will give you that on/off everyone bitches about, thus the point of a light ball. Its closed, then itsAnother very fast. A good bleeder or combo is best for a mbc, a cheap ebc like a greddy would be better still 



20psi now said:


> The scale goes to 8 is that 8psi or is that 8 psi above WG spring pressure? Look nice but I got me a free greddy profec B so that's what I'm going to be useing after I go big might even try it out on the 0K04.


 Should be over waste gate pressure. Can't do 10psi on a 15psi waste gate.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

cincyTT said:


> Not going to enjoy the ceramic ball on a small turbo. Faster operation will give you that on/off everyone bitches about, thus the point of a light ball. Its closed, then itsAnother very fast. A good bleeder or combo is best for a mbc, a cheap ebc like a greddy would be better stil.


 I have a stainless ball I can swap it out with. That should fix that.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*cheap boost control*

i am sure you are aware of what too lean fueling can cause, upping boost without fuel can be a disaster, i often wanted to tweak boost a bit but the thoughts of holes i the pistons scares me, a real tune with fuel,timing, and boost mapping is safer, or a custom dyno tune fot the most power safely IMO!!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

rodhotter said:


> i am sure you are aware of what too lean fueling can cause, upping boost without fuel can be a disaster, i often wanted to tweak boost a bit but the thoughts of holes i the pistons scares me, a real tune with fuel,timing, and boost mapping is safer, or a custom dyno tune fot the most power safely IMO!!


 A boost controller is to *control* boost not necessarily increase it! Plus I don't see what in his post or this thread for that matter that suggested that he planned to increase boost without proper fueling.

What you are saying has some merit to it, but it is better saved for the noobs that don't know how to increase fueling in their own car and then post unwanted advice to a vet about increasing boost. :facepalm:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> A boost controller is to *control* boost not necessarily increase it! Plus I don't see what in his post or this thread for that matter that suggested that he planned to increase boost without proper fueling.
> 
> What you are saying has some merit to it, but it is better saved for the noobs that don't know how to increase fueling in their own car and then post unwanted advice to a vet about increasing boost. :facepalm:


:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

sTT eV6 said:


> Why dont you go EBC?
> Ive got a HKS EVC-S and its everything i want from a controller and is mounted in the ultrasonic sensor in the headlining.
> Steve


Highly recommended EBC by HDi :http://hybrid-power.com/HDi CD/web/SBC-D-SE1.html

some useful related threads 

1-http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5328852-HDI-EBC-R-electronic-Boost-Controller-Install

2-http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5328854-HDI-EBC-R-electronic-Boost-Controller-Install


opcorn:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

20psi now said:


> the scale goes to 8 is that 8psi or is that 8 psi above wg spring pressure? Look nice but i got me a free greddy profec b so that's what i'm going to be useing after i go big might even try it out on the 0k04.


those are very nice, they work well when you know how to use them, to bad they don't make them any more.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I've thought about going with an EBC, but never have because I haven't found a good hidden spot. Got any pics of the install Steve? Also, if you have an EBC, do you need a boost gauge?
> 
> 
> Never tried their stuff, but I've heard good things.


Here is my HKS EVC-S mounted in the roof..








Steve


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

How has the controller been doing? opcorn:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> How has the controller been doing? opcorn:


 Chuck, Eric ended up going with an EBC (AEM TB) and had quite an ordeal getting it to work properly at first but I think it's all sorted now. Maybe you can pick up the MBC from him, if he still has it.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Jesus Christ! That $320 controller?! Eric, post pics you **** *****.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, the grimmspeed mbc was pretty cool. But I believe it was the final straw in my blown turbo saga. I think it was set too high, and on the first pull with it on... POP! No more turbo. It seemed pretty nice, but it goes up to pretty high pressures. Nail, meet coffin.. I'm sure it would have been fine if I didn't have it cranked up so high.


----------

